
Frustrated Musk Shakes Up Autopilot Team [Unlocked for HN] - ballmers_peak
https://www.theinformation.com/articles/frustrated-musk-shakes-up-autopilot-team?pu=hacker39uvpw&utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=unlock&utm_content=autopilot-shake-up
======
ballmers_peak
Hi, this is Jay from The Information. We're big fans of HN and we're trying
out an experiment to unlock our paywalled articles specifically for HN users
to read. Hope you enjoy!

~~~
joncrane
Wow, this is great! If only you could unlock the org charts for HN users, that
would be great! $400 a year (no monthly option) for the org charts is a tough
sell!

